# Learned a lesson about dual solar lighting



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi,
As some of you know I have a small solar set up that recharges only 5 batteries. 
I have a 1500 watt inverter and with the flip of a few switches I can run my household lights,TV,computer and an
assortment of small appliances. When I first started out with solar lighting I used SMDs and LEDs in camper light fixtures with a pull switch cord mounted in every room. Then later I added the inverter to run the regular lights. 
We had a storm and lost electric for two days. The batteries were already a little low from me using the solar set up
to run the lights and appliances even though the sunshine had been overcast for the last few days.
So no electric and low batteries,, I switched back over to the SMDs and LEDs for lighting. 
The light from them is not as good as the light from a regular bulb but they use a very very small amount of electric.
And got the job done. The lesson? Have a back up plan for your back up plan

Witch is better? You need both to be self sufficient with a small set up.

Boy am I glad I didn't take down the original set up from when I only had two batteries


yuck,,,,,need to clean out the bugs in the light


----------

